# Building in the Wild (of Alaska)



## fogtender

Got my first book published this spring, it is the first of a three part series.  It is a Kindle book so you can read it online, but it has links to the various subjects and videos as you read it.  Almost done with the second in the series, will give that out for free for the first week when it's published and will post it here for the members.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CNX8CSE?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links"]Amazon.com: Building in the Wild of Alaska eBook: Mark De Loach: Kindle Store[/ame]


----------



## JEV

Very cool having classy people here. Will have to download it soon.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I've downloaded it and read through the first pages.  Sounds GREAT!  

Jim


----------



## fogtender

JEV said:


> Very cool having classy people here. Will have to download it soon.



Um, that may be pushing the envelope a bit in my case, I have been accused of being "Classless" though!


----------



## fogtender

Duplicate


----------



## fogtender

jim slagle said:


> I've downloaded it and read through the first pages.  Sounds GREAT!
> 
> Jim



Well hope you enjoy it!  Let me know what you think.

It has been selling pretty well, but at $2.99 it also isn't "War and Peace" either!

There has been a lot of people that want to build off the grid, and these books should be able to help the novice in that quest.

Thanks!


----------

